# Medicine cost?



## vietnamvet (Jul 5, 2010)

Jim S.
Greetings all,
I'm relocating to Merida in Oct, I presently get my scripts from VA, but I don't know if moving to mx will create a problem obtaining meds. Is the cost of drugs in mexico lower than the states? I don't take any narcotics of any kind, just blood pressure meds.

Thanks for any response,
Jim


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The good news is that medicines are much less expensive than in the USA. I use Tenormin (Atenolol) for blood pressure at about 238 pesos per box of 28 tablets of 100mg each. I cut them in half, since the 50mg tablets are almost as expensive per box of 28. So, that's about $0.34 US per 50mg dose.
I also have VA coverage, non service connected, and the bad news is that they will only ship to a US address; it is illegal to mail medications into Mexico without a special license. On top of that, you would probably have to return to a VA clinic every 90 days to get the next prescription.
So, if that's all you take, you're getting off lucky. You can also buy most medications over the counter; often by different brand names, so it is wise to know the generic or formulation name of your medication and suitable substitutes.


----------

